# Where are all the paspalum pros at?



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello everyone, the only info I can find on this grass is what the sod websites say. I'd like to hear real life experience, pro's/con's with your experience. I'm specifically interested in Aloha and platinum TE. Any info would be fantastic thanks.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@southernguy311 has platinum, but I haven't seen any posts from him in a long while.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@Greendoc , do you maintain any properties with paspalum?


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

@southernguy311 i wanna hear and see all about it!!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@Gilley11 I do. Weed and disease control is a problem in that grass
@Krs1 Please consider another grass unless the soil is mostly sand and you are irrigating with salt water. Growing it on dirt and with fresh water as the irrigation media creates challenges that are not talked about as often as they should be. If Bermuda grows endemically in your neighborhood, that is your sign that Bermuda is an appropriate grass. I favor the newer hybrids like Tifgrand, TifTuff and Tahoma 31 over the old varieties like Tifway 419 or Tifgreen.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

@Greendoc thank you for the reply I greatly appreciate it! I have done my research on the bermuda but every sod farm I call tends to push me towards the paspalum due to
My location being in Oceanside ca 2 blocks from the beach. I will irrigating with fresh water and I have not done a soil test but digging in the planters it does appear to be sandy soil. I really just want to find a grass that's going to grow good in my location That I can mow low And will enjoy playing on with the kid. I have not ruled out zoysia or kikuyu just don't know if I wanna deal with the thatch issue. This is a kikuyu lawn that's right down the street. 35 year old lawn and the same gentleman has been caring for it since day one, he states it's always looked like this since day one.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

@Krs1 on a side note, that location is amazing! What a view!


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

@Greendoc , what about treating the yard with salt water occasionally? Maybe from a hose end sprayer, or possibly broadcast and then irrigating it in?


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

That's a good point @TSGarp007 is it disease prone due to the lack of saltwater? Any kikuyu lovers in here that can comment? My problem is the only place in the county is west coast turf in San Marcos that I can physically see and touch the grass. They have bandera, Tifway 2, platinum te and fescue. So I have no compassion to other Bermuda's or even kikuyu or zoysia, I asked what golf facilities had which grsss and they wouldn't even give me that info for customer confidentiality. I get it but frustrating when picking my forever grass


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I meant saltwater for seashore paspalum. It can handle a little salinity, most weeds cannot. I have no experience, just what I've read.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Problem with bringing in salt on clay based soils, is that soil structure is destroyed. Otherwise, I have seen SP respond very positively to 5 lb of salt per 1000 sq ft spread like fertilizer every month


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

I recently spoke with Eddie from sod haus and he was recommending the aloha paspalum as well for my location. He was very informative and even offered to drop a piece of aloha, aloha overseed and TifTuf bermuda to my house to sit on the decision. That right there is customer service! I just need to hear some first hand experience with this grass from a home owner


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Paspalum not kept in salt and sand soon is over run by common Bermuda


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Sod growers are extremely good at telling you what you want to hear vs what they need to tell you.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd find a golf course close by and perhaps play it or find the super out there and ask questions.

I've never ever been to a course that the superintendent didn't answer any of my questions, except Augusta National, and I think he was just busy. &#128514;


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Not a huge golfer but I do and sure not anytime soon unfortunately. So cost and maintenance aside can someone give me the true pros/ cons of aloha paspalum and tif tuf bermuda and or kikuyu if willing. I'm willing to put in the effort of a proper plan stating with soil, care/ maintenance and fert schedule.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just my .02 

I was looking into paspalum a few years ago and it seems like it's an awesome grass but it's very temperamental and has to be cared for in a special way for it to thrive. There are very few weed killers out there that can be used on it and I think it requires some special TLC that normal fertilizers can't provide. I would go with TifTuf or TifGrand if it's available as it will still produce a great lawn and you won't have to worry about all the small things that could kill it or cause it not to grow well. I think talking to one of the Superintendents at a local golf course that has it would be your best bet before pulling the trigger on it or something else.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

And there'll be tons of people on here to help you if you go Bermuda. Even us St Augustine people feel left out on these forums!


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

@Mightyquinn thank you for the .02 as you just helped me make up my mind!!! I have wanted to go with Bermuda since the start and with the support of this forum and the resilience of that grass I think I would be making the best decision possible by going with Tif tuf Bermuda. Recieving several test pieces of the above mentioned grasses and will give updates. The whole Reno of the backyard starts as soon as 25 days, next post will be finding the right strinklerset up!thanks for all the info up to this point you guys!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

You'll love the Tiftuf bermuda. I put it in myself about 10-11 months ago and it's great so far.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Glad to hear! Got any pics?


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

I love my Platinum TE Paspalum and I've kept it very nice over several years now, but I if I had a chance to blanket a single grass over my entire lawn today, I would likely go with TifGrand or perhaps a newer cold tolerant variety.

The biggest issue I've had over several years is the weed Kyllinga and dollar spot disease.

Over the past couple years I've really dialed backed the management of the turf, but it's maintained a gorgeous stand. I typically only fertilize it with Milorganite in the spring and late summer and spray it with Calcium Nitrate after it's been reset, verticut, or aerated.

Doc mentioned above competition with common Bermuda and I do have a spot on the border with a neighbor, but I cut it so low, the Bermuda rarely has a chance to grow. I'll spray that area with saline water periodically during the growing season to deter the Bermuda.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

My best advice? Drive around your neighborhood and check out the nicest lawns. if they are mostly of a particular type, get that type. Seriously. There is a reason those people are having success, and one is that they are growing what works in that area. I decided to be different, and I am regretting it.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

ktgrok said:


> My best advice? Drive around your neighborhood and check out the nicest lawns. if they are mostly of a particular type, get that type. Seriously. There is a reason those people are having success, and one is that they are growing what works in that area. I decided to be different, and I am regretting it.


I semi agree with this unless the dirt isn't all the same. Years ago my neighbor and I both had centipede grass. His soil was 5.7 ph, mine was a 7.8 ph. How is that possible you ask? I'm still not sure, but the centipede grew wonderfully next door, but like crap in my yard, hence the reason I planted my Seashore Pasplalum to begin with. .


----------



## harold56 (Nov 13, 2017)

How about a pic update of yours SG311? I need some encouragement as I am about to embark on transitioning from Bermuda to SP.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

@harold56 where do you live? And why are you choosing SP? Also @ktgrok can you elaborate why you are regretting it? Type of grass you went with and what's in your hood? I'd say 85% of the lawns here in coastal north San Diego are common kikuyu. I grew up with this grass and it's builds thatch like crazy and is a very itchy grass. The rest are all tall fescue, there's one bermuda lawn near me tgat never truly goes dormant and never gets cared for. If it was cared for properly prob would be the best lawn in town. I forgot to update that the gentleman that promised the test sod pieces blew me off, he def lost my business! I'm 1 week away from lying down the turf of my choice and still plan on going with tiftuf but I'm a little nervous. I think it's cause I didn't have huge success with my last bermuda lawn and it was to do with shade.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Sod growers are extremely good at telling you what you want to hear vs what they need to tell you.


So true! :bd:

All they wanted me to buy was SA grass and they kept telling me I was crazy for ordering Celebration. But its worked out in my favor...so far anyway! :thumbup: I'm sure I have some landscape beds that might grow a little but my kids love playing in it.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Krs1 said:


> Also @ktgrok can you elaborate why you are regretting it? Type of grass you went with and what's in your hood? I'd say 85% of the lawns here in coastal north San Diego are common kikuyu. I grew up with this grass and it's builds thatch like crazy and is a very itchy grass. The rest are all tall fescue, there's one bermuda lawn near me tgat never truly goes dormant and never gets cared for. If it was cared for properly prob would be the best lawn in town. I forgot to update that the gentleman that promised the test sod pieces blew me off, he def lost my business! I'm 1 week away from lying down the turf of my choice and still plan on going with tiftuf but I'm a little nervous. I think it's cause I didn't have huge success with my last bermuda lawn and it was to do with shade.


I went with bermuda, and my neighborhood (and all of central florida) is either Bahia or St. Augustine. Don't get me wrong, I like bermuda, love it even, but there are more issues with pests it seems....so dealing with bermudagrass mites which have no real "cure" and nematode stress. Bahia is very pest resistant but doesn't get nice and dense (plus I'm allergic), St. Augustine is prone to fungus, and chinch bugs/sod webworms, but all those have actual treatments unlike bermudagrass mites, plus it seems to handle nematodes better due to thicker roots. 
Some lawns do have zoysia, but at least in my areas they tend to not last more than the first two years, and then get replaced with st. augustine...not sure if it is the thatch from all the sun or the nematodes or what. 
St. Augustine is actually native to the gulf coast, including Florida, so just more suited to our ecosystem I guess.


----------



## harold56 (Nov 13, 2017)

@Krs1. I live just south of Dallas Texas. It's a little bit north of what most people with SP experience reside, however the weather is still warm enough through the winter that SP can survive. It just goes dormant, much like bermuda. The reason for switch is due to my soil conditions. The soil around this area is mostly "caliche" which is mostly calcium carbonate. It is very hard to get bermuda to look good in this soil, but the SP does great. I have had an 8'x8' test plot of SP that has always looked better than the rest of the bermuda around it in the yard.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

&#128077;&#127995; Makes sense. My soil test will be ready on Wednesday so we shall see!


----------



## jasonallen (May 10, 2020)

I'm in Tucson and have Platinum TE. I like it better than the Tifway 419, I had years ago. I don't grow it in sand nor do I water with salt water. Paspalum is salt water tolerant, but doesn't mean you have to use salt water. "While it is not recommended to irrigate with seawater, a few golf courses are forced to use brackish water for the golf course. This allows the construction of courses in places where fresh water may not be available either physically or politically" -https://www.usga.org/content/usga/h...ses-that-can-be-irrigated-with-sea-water.html

Sure, I have Bermuda that is present, but I just pull out runners as I go along. I know I'll never be rid of it but loving the Paspalum.



Edit: added lawn photo


----------



## bwbronson (Jul 12, 2020)

@Krs1 what did you end up putting in? I'm in Vista and looking at putting in about 3000sqft. I had a conversation with Eddie at Sod Haus yesterday and got the same information...I was sold on the Aloha Paspalum but reading here it seems like it's not the best


----------



## bwbronson (Jul 12, 2020)

@jasonallen the photo you posted is Paspalum? how long have you had it in?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

My bermuda lawn may not be the best on the forums but my small Seashore Papsalum lawn is on another level :mrgreen:


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

@bwbronson i went with tiftuf and couldn't be happier! The texture is so soft with a bigger blade than paspalum. I'm 2 blocks from the beach and this grass is really enjoying the environment. It's definitely not growing as fast as it would with 100 degree temps But I am impressed. Mowing 3 times a week, I could get away with 2 times but it's such a small space it's not bothersome. Gonna now and I'll post pics


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Awar said:


> My bermuda lawn may not be the best on the forums but my small Seashore Papsalum lawn is on another level :mrgreen:


By the way the above photo was a teaser from SunTrust Park...


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Pics as promised. Has come a long way and has a lots more to go!


----------



## jasonallen (May 10, 2020)

bwbronson said:


> @jasonallen the photo you posted is Paspalum? how long have you had it in?


Sorry, for the late reply. Yes, the photo is my paspalum lawn in Tucson, AZ; although there are some spots of bermuda. It has been in for 2 years. Incredibly dry summer even for us this year as we didn't have our typical monsoon rains in July and August, so this has stressed a couple of areas. Now, we have cooled off 10 degrees and stressed areas are bouncing back.
As it is actively spreading again, I'll hit with fert to push it along.


----------



## ChristopherRogers88 (Sep 21, 2020)

What is the best fertilizer for St Augustine grass? I looked into the Internet and find a nice list. I think that I should probably choose any of this. You can check...


----------

